
Keeping up in the JavaScript world - octosphere
https://dev.to/superkarolis/keeping-up-in-the-javascript-world--50pl
======
superkuh
Java/EMCA scripts are extremely far behind and sort of going backwards.
Keeping up means slowly re-implementing the entire normal OS stack in a
browser. If you really want to keep up you can just develop native
applications and use webpages as webpages instead of apps.

~~~
octosphere
You mean if a website doesn't work without Javascript then it's a webapp?

~~~
superkuh
That's an interesting interpretation of my statement. Our context here is
"Keeping up in the JavaScript" world. And yeah, unless you're making webapps
you don't really need to "keep up".

